# Will there beNational Haunters Convention?



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

I emailed them a while back and got no reply.  We were hoping to vend at both MHC and NHC this year since the shows are back to back. it looks like they have not updated their site. I hope things work out for them and this show happens again in the future.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

I hope they do have one this year. I have been going for about 4 years. It was a good time and I even started bring my kids.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

I unfortunately never got to go to the NHC show. I think they are running out of time for a 2016 show. As an alternative, I would recommend MHC if you have never been there. It's a great show too. Very friendly for home haunters.


----------

